# Any horror genre fans out there?



## davidnaroth (Sep 4, 2021)

I feel like I have a very specific taste in horror movies, I would say about 95% of horror movies either dont phase me, come off as cheesy, or are just plain meh, but then that 5% of amazing horror movies make it one of my favorite genres. I feel like for me it all comes down to the setup. Jump scares feel cheap when they're just thrown in and a lot of movies tend to use the same devices or plot format that is always so predictable. Some of my favorite horror movies are ones that do the setup fantastically well (The Babadook, Hereditary, It Follows). If anyone has any recommendations of their favorites I would love to check them out! The past few I found on amazon or netflix were mildly disappointing.


----------



## davidson (Sep 4, 2021)

Great films. I also enjoyed the witch, saint maud, the counjouring 2, let me in, us, and a quiet place.


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 4, 2021)

You just listed three of my own favorite horror titles. I have similar taste; I much prefer horror movies that play on psychology and don't go overboard with jumpscares, gore or devolve into ridiculous action sequences (I'm looking at you _The Conjuring_).

A few recommendations I have are:

_The Haunting of Hill House _(Netflix series) - loosely based on the original novel, while it does rely on jumpscares in some parts, I found it an overall a solid drama/psychological horror

_Lake Mungo_ - Aussie faux-documentary film about a girl who commits suicide and the aftermath; multiple twists in this one

_Get Out _- psychological thriller that works on a couple different levels


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m a huge horror fan, but much like you, aren’t impressed with most of the films I’ve seen. Regardless, here are some that I’ve enjoyed in recent times…

Get Out
Ready or Not
The Ritual
Sinister
IT (remake)
Don’t Breathe
You’re Next
Hush

If you’re into weird shit, check out the Susperia remake (the ending is something else).

Also, a great film that i think really captures and embraces the Halloween spirit is Trick ‘r Treat. More fun than scary, but overall really enjoyable.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Sep 4, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> _The Haunting of Hill House _(Netflix series)


Oh, what a soundtrack from The Newton Brothers...


----------



## Macrawn (Sep 4, 2021)

It Follows was great and is what real horror should be not this jump scare stuff.

I liked Let the Right One In. I think there was a remake of this but the original one was better. (but the remake Let Me In is still very good too)

Get Out was pretty good.

The Ring was good too.

Haunting of House Hill was a great series. (Netflix)
I also enjoyed Lovecraft Country or something series. I think it's on HBO.

I'm always on the lookout too for a good horror type movie and there are so few of them.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 4, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> I feel like I have a very specific taste in horror movies, I would say about 95% of horror movies either dont phase me, come off as cheesy, or are just plain meh, but then that 5% of amazing horror movies make it one of my favorite genres. I feel like for me it all comes down to the setup. Jump scares feel cheap when they're just thrown in and a lot of movies tend to use the same devices or plot format that is always so predictable. Some of my favorite horror movies are ones that do the setup fantastically well (The Babadook, Hereditary, It Follows). If anyone has any recommendations of their favorites I would love to check them out! The past few I found on amazon or netflix were mildly disappointing.


I agree with you with jump scare horror, or horror that tried to force the scares in, they don't feel like human stories. Some types of horror scare me some dont but some I appreciate because of the human fascination. I'm not into gore movies but the macabre depicted in art has always seemed to resonate with the deeper existentialism of life.

I play with this kind of style when I am working on my art projects. I like to generate a 'feeling' even without a narrative, which in itself can detract from the feeling you get from horror, whether that be fear, disgust, shock etc.

Here is one of my latest pieces. Its supposed to make you feel, and then use that feeling to determine the narrative for yourself. To many horror movies give you too much information. The unknown and unanswered are the truest sources of fear.



Cool topic! I'll be following.

-DJ


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 4, 2021)

Love, love, love horror movies. Even the jump scare kinds as long as it feels earned. There’s just something about the creeping tension and oppressive atmosphere that comes along with watching a competent horror movie that resonates.

Also quite enjoy found footage movies. Just not a fan of campy horror. 

Some of my favorites in the last decade or so:
Hereditary
A Quiet Place 
Get Out
Conjuring Universe
Paranormal Activity series 
Sinister 1
IT Chapter 1 & 2
Area 51
V/H/S 1 & 2


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 4, 2021)

davidson said:


> Great films. I also enjoyed the witch, saint maud, the counjouring 2, let me in, us, and a quiet place.


loved the witch too! havent seen saint maud or us yet so def will check those out, I just watched a quiet place pt 2 last night which was decent too


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 4, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> You just listed three of my own favorite horror titles. I have similar taste; I much prefer horror movies that play on psychology and don't go overboard with jumpscares, gore or devolve into ridiculous action sequences (I'm looking at you _The Conjuring_).
> 
> A few recommendations I have are:
> 
> ...


Ah yeah theyre the best! Also I agree, gore has its place in horror, but I dont like when they lean on it too hard for a "scare factor", unless thats like the thing for the movie like texas chainsaw etc (but I hate gore lol)

I love that series, I watched part of Hill House, havent finished it yet, but I really enjoyed Bly Manor which is from the same people I think. And will def check out Lake Mungo!


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 4, 2021)

@Daniel James I love that! Did you do the video yourself? I mess around a lot with After Effects, learning as I go haha. 

But yeah I totally agree with what youre saying. Francisco goya is one of my favorite macabre / scary ambiguous artists. In movies I think ambiguity is a major role for what makes something scary for me. If they reveal the "monster" too soon, Im over it. But that video is super neat and I love the music! Such an interesting project, do you have more?


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 4, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Love, love, love horror movies. Even the jump scare kinds as long as it feels earned. There’s just something about the creeping tension and oppressive atmosphere that comes along with watching a competent horror movie that resonates.
> 
> Also quite enjoy found footage movies. Just not a fan of campy horror.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah I gotta check the VHS stuff out! Ive seen it up on a streaming site before but never gave it a go. I dont think ive seen sinister, but I forget what Ive watched haha. 

creeping tension and oppressive atmosphere are great terms for what makes the best scary movies in my opinion! Hereditary was terrifying, I had no idea what was going to happen next. Midsummer (by the same person) was also great, but it made me feel genuinely disturbed lol, I had to pause it a couple times, the vibe of the movie was reaaallly odd, but thats what made it so good.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 4, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> @Daniel James I love that! Did you do the video yourself? I mess around a lot with After Effects, learning as I go haha.
> 
> But yeah I totally agree with what youre saying. Francisco goya is one of my favorite macabre / scary ambiguous artists. In movies I think ambiguity is a major role for what makes something scary for me. If they reveal the "monster" too soon, Im over it. But that video is super neat and I love the music! Such an interesting project, do you have more?


Thanks man, yes I made all that and yeah After Effects will 100% be able to do what I did. I used a combination of cool iPad apps aimed at social media posts. But I can manipulate them to do all the cool things to meet my artistic ends. I could work in After Effects but I like to do art stuff on my iPad on the balcony enjoying the LA summer  I make my footage there and edit in Davinci Resolve 17 full on my mac. Thats where I do the grading and post effects. Its a chaotic pipeline and it has lots of bad habits but it works for me. I am working on more of these art things, but I'm trying out traditional filming and 3d unreal animation too. Perhaps find a way to tie them into one narrative. Lots of exciting things to create these days!!

-DJ


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 4, 2021)

The original, Swedish version of "Let the right one in" and the American remake of "The Ring" were both unnerving, late-night experiences for me... both still hold up well imho. More recently, the "Quiet Place" movies were both impressive.


----------



## Pincel (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm also very picky with horror, even though I like some of the cheesier classics. I'm always more for the psychological aspect of it over the gore. I really liked most of the movies mentioned as well, and I'd like to add "Insidious" to the list, which is one of my favorite modern horror movies.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 4, 2021)

The Haunting (1960), The Exorcist, The Changeling (1980), The Shining, The Fog (1979), and The Thing (1982).


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh man. The Thing is so, so good. Went back into blind after not watching it for a decade and had so much fun trying to guess who was the monster. Holds up even better under close scrutiny.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 4, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Oh man. The Thing is so, so good. Went back into blind after not watching it for a decade and had so much fun trying to guess who was the monster. Holds up even better under close scrutiny.


Morricone score is one of the greatest horror scores


----------



## cuttime (Sep 4, 2021)

The Other
Oculus


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 4, 2021)

While I like soundtracks, I tend toward groups like Midnight Syndicate, Raven Chronicles, Nox Arcana ... but John Carpenter is always good as well.


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 5, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> The original, Swedish version of "Let the right one in" and the American remake of "The Ring" were both unnerving, late-night experiences for me... both still hold up well imho. More recently, the "Quiet Place" movies were both impressive.


I watched the original let the right one in and thought it was pretty great! But yeah the quiet place stuff was a nice refresh in the horror genre


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 5, 2021)

Pincel said:


> I'm also very picky with horror, even though I like some of the cheesier classics. I'm always more for the psychological aspect of it over the gore. I really liked most of the movies mentioned as well, and I'd like to add "Insidious" to the list, which is one of my favorite modern horror movies.


Oh yeah Insidious is great! I've always loved the movies that make you feel like the supernatural could be real, even as someone who doesnt believe in the supernatural.


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Oh man. The Thing is so, so good. Went back into blind after not watching it for a decade and had so much fun trying to guess who was the monster. Holds up even better under close scrutiny.


Yeah the original thing was great, the new one was ok too


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 5, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> While I like soundtracks, I tend toward groups like Midnight Syndicate, Raven Chronicles, Nox Arcana ... but John Carpenter is always good as well.


Hereditary's soundtrack is probably my favorite horror soundtrack overall


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 5, 2021)

Sinister 1
Baskin
The House That Jack Built
Creep (the one set in the London underground)
The Eye (the Japanese version)

and for my shameful plug... (I did the music for the film, not the trailer).

The Curse of Humpty Dumpty


----------



## Crowe (Sep 5, 2021)

I came to this topic to reply and then started thinking about it and now I don't know.

The thing is that I like to say that I like horror but when I think about it I don't really watch any. I like found-footage stuff, ARGs like Marble Hornets and The15Experience, movies like The Blair Witch Project and Cloverfield. I really like The Thing, Scream, Evil Dead, Child's Play and Cabin in the Woods but despise most general horror like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Hellraiser or Torture horror like Saw and Hostel.

Also I kinda like and dislike Halloween at the same time. I like it for the music and mood but dislike it for being a Slasher. I'm going to be a heathen and proclaim I liked Gothika more and Shutter Island _much_ more.

I suppose I like Psychological Horror more than run-of-the-mill murdery murderguy horror. Dread and unease are the name of the game for me. Once someone gets killed the unease dissipates.

What I can safely say I love are horror Games. Resident Evil REmake and 2 remake are my favorites, though Silent Hill (Team Silent) is quickly overtaking those. Alien Isolation and Until Dawn are also fantastic. Maybe I'm more about participating in the horror than just being a passive observer? That would maybe explain why I enjoy Psychological Horror more than general horror.

Anyway, I prefer the games. I'm actually spending money on collecting some of the PS2 ones such as Fatal Frame and the like before it becomes utterly impossible to get those for any reasonable amount of cash.

And because we're all musicians here...

I think Silent Hill's OST may be the best OST I've ever heard in relation the rest of itself.


----------



## Pincel (Sep 5, 2021)

Crowe said:


> I came to this topic to reply and then started thinking about it and now I don't know.
> 
> The thing is that I like to say that I like horror but when I think about it I don't really watch any. I like found-footage stuff, ARGs like Marble Hornets and The15Experience, movies like The Blair Witch Project and Cloverfield. I really like The Thing, Scream, Evil Dead, Child's Play and Cabin in the Woods but despise most general horror like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Hellraiser or Torture horror like Saw and Hostel.
> 
> ...


Not to derail the thread, but oh boy, Silent Hill games OST's are something else... Some of those tracks really stuck with me ever since I originally played Silent Hill 2 back in 2003. Akira Yamaoka is one of those artists whose uniqueness really shines through, I've always been a fan of his work and his music and SFX are at least half of the Silent Hill experience as far I'm concerned. It wouldn't work nearly as well without it.


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 5, 2021)

For me, the best 3 ghost story horror films of all time are:

The Shining (1980)
The Innocents (1961)
The Changeling (1980)

No ghosts...

The Exorcist (1973)
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)


----------



## cuttime (Sep 5, 2021)

cuttime said:


> The Other
> Oculus


That is, "The Other" (1972) as opposed to "The Others" (2001). And then there's "Goodnight Mommy" which is incredibly similar and much inferior, IMHO.


----------



## cuttime (Sep 5, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> Hereditary's soundtrack is probably my favorite horror soundtrack overall


"Midsommar"'s soundtrack is pretty damn good, too. Though not strictly horror, I thought the soundtrack to "Gretel and Hansel" (2020) was killer, too.


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 5, 2021)

I agree with you, 95% of the horror movies don't strike a chord with me. I love all the great horror classics of course but there is a list of horror films I have enjoyed the most in recent years:

- the witch – 2015
- Raw – 2016
- Goodnight mummy – 2014
- Hagazussa – 2017
- Mandy – 2018
- Piercing – 2018
- Possessor – 2020
- Relic – 2020
- The Invisible Man – 2020
- The House of The Devil – 2009
- The Lodge – 2019
- Mother! – 2017
- Evolution – 2015
- The Eyes of My Mother – 2017
- Under the Shadow - 2016
- Get out - 2017
- Antiviral - 2012

Also loved It follows btw


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 5, 2021)

The Exorcist
The Omen 
The Wicker Man

...all had a great effect on me at an impressionable age, but the single most terrifying thing I've ever seen is Ringu (Japanese original of The Ring). Just amazing.


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 5, 2021)

Crowe said:


> What I can safely say I love are horror Games


100%, I love horror games. Resident Evil are some of my favorites, but Silent Hill stuff is great, and the Fatal Frame series was one of my favorites when I was young. I played through RE8 and absolutely loved it, I tried playing through RE7 and it was absolutely terrifying to the point where I took a break from playing ha.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 5, 2021)

John Carpenter's Prince of Darkness was pretty creepy at the time. The Evil Dead series was a little too much gore but I loved Army of Darkness ("come get some"!). 

Humphrey Searle's Haunting score is one of my top Holy Grails to get but alas the recordings are lost/destroyed and his scores are locked up as some rich billionaire owns the music license...pity. I'd love William Stromberg to re record that under his Tribute Classics label. He always did such faithful phenomenal recordings of classic scores like Sea Hawk, F451, Mysterious Island, etc etc...

sorry a little off topic. .


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 5, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> John Carpenter's Prince of Darkness was pretty creepy at the time. The Evil Dead series was a little too much gore but I loved Army of Darkness ("come get some"!).
> 
> Humphrey Searle's Haunting score is one of my top Holy Grails to get but alas the recordings are lost/destroyed and his scores are locked up as some rich billionaire owns the music license...pity. I'd love William Stromberg to re record that under his Tribute Classics label. He always did such faithful phenomenal recordings of classic scores like Sea Hawk, F451, Mysterious Island, etc etc...
> 
> sorry a little off topic. .


Oh my god ! Bloody billionaire ! :-(

Well lets hope a re-recording does happen like you have said. It's better than nothing.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 5, 2021)

Crowe said:


> I came to this topic to reply and then started thinking about it and now I don't know.
> 
> The thing is that I like to say that I like horror but when I think about it I don't really watch any. I like found-footage stuff, ARGs like Marble Hornets and The15Experience, movies like The Blair Witch Project and Cloverfield. I really like The Thing, Scream, Evil Dead, Child's Play and Cabin in the Woods but despise most general horror like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Hellraiser or Torture horror like Saw and Hostel.
> 
> ...


Did you ever see the original Spanish REC movie. Quite a fun found footage movie. Not the scariest but good for the genre.

-DJ


----------



## zwhita (Sep 5, 2021)

Almost anything shown on Shudder recently for Joe Bob Briggs' The Last Drive In.
The Masters of Horror series wasn't all that great but the filmography of all the directors are.
Peter Jackson's early work is probably the most gross-out fun, Lucio Fulci for gross-out confused fun.
Anything from David Cronenberg before Crash, my favorite being Videodrome.
Most people think of Hellraiser in association with Clive Barker, but I prefer Nightbreed and Candyman(original not the sequel or reboot). The Midnight Meat Train was particularly well done. I wish someone would make his Art Trilogy and really do it justice, as I really enjoyed those novels.
Romero, not just for the Dead series, but also Martin and Creepshow. I quite like some of the Tales from the Darkside and current Creepshow TV series for that creepy indie vibe.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 5, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Did you ever see the original Spanish REC movie. Quite a fun found footage movie. Not the scariest but good for the genre.
> 
> -DJ


Yes! I don't know why I didn't think about that one, but it's up there indeed.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 5, 2021)

The Witch is a favorite and in no small part because of Mark Korven's score. That music is eerie as hell. Especially the final piece... Shivers everytime.

One that I love is a The Eye (the Chinese version from 2002). Just the premise and execution works for me.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 5, 2021)

_Jacob's Ladder_--I'm a broken record on it: my favorite movie of all time. It haunted the crap out of me when I was in college.

_Aliens_--not so much for the aliens and jump scares, but for the characters and conflict.

_The Keep_--this is remembering way back when it was on cable when I was a kid.

_Fallen_--it had a strong eeriness and sense of doom throughout. 

Recently, _The Strain_, a TV show. I really liked it early on, but after the first season, it wasn't as compelling, but I still watched it all.

I like horror films with mystery, eeriness, a sense of doom, and good characters/acting/conflict. I'm not too much into the jump scares, either--nor gore for the sake of gore, and I don't like hokey cheese, either (except _Motel Hell_ and _Prophecy_--just because my sister and I reference them now and then for a laugh).


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Still watch _The Curse of the Demon_ and the original _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_ every October... try to imagine what it would have been like to see those as a kid in the 50's. 

Also have to include Hitchcock's _The Birds... _first caught that on TV back in the 70's with my Mom... great memory.

Oh Lord, just remembered the original _Night Stalker _ movie... Kolchak... unforgettable experience. And I just spent a wad of money purchasing the last copy of _The Kolchak Scripts_ to get my hands on those Matheson scripts.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 6, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Did you ever see the original Spanish REC movie. Quite a fun found footage movie. Not the scariest but good for the genre.
> 
> -DJ



Rec was a nice surprise.

The Exorcist. The original version. NOT (absolutely NOT) the director's cut. That's still the n°1 for me.
The Omen (and love the score too. Ave Satani !)
Alien
Shining
The Thing
Carrie
Hereditary was a good surprise as well.
The first Paranormal activity, despite a lot of flaws, scared the crap out of me. Movies are more powerful when very little happens. A jump scare just makes me jump... It doesn't make me uncomfortable or really scared. (what they did afterwards with the franchise is... well... Like for James Wan and the whole genre... not my thing at all... Gimme money, I'll give you jump scares and loud noises)

IT was good for a few minutes. The conversation between George and Pennywise in the sewer is very good. Lot of tension. Best scene of the movie. And then... awful over the top FX with LOUUUUUUD sounds ARE YOU SCAAAAAAAAARED NOWWBAAAAAAAAAAAAAM. I didn't get scared... I got a headache. The second movie is even worse.

I remember the old one scaring me like crazy when I was a kid... Now that I'm no kid anymore, I can't watch it anymore. It's so bad  (Tim Curry still owning the character though)


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 6, 2021)

Horror was never really my thing, at least not in a traditional sense. I prefer the elements of horror in other genres, especially in thrillers and SF. My all-time favorites are probably "Alien" and "The Thing". I used to love "The Excorcist" in the past, but not so much anymore. "Jaws" and "Halloween" are also amongst the rare horror-oriented films that I rewatch on a regular basis.

I have relatively recently "fallen in love" with the work of Dario Argento (and some other Giallo directors), especially the films from his "Animals" trilogy that feature music by Ennio Morricone. As a true escapist, I generally like vintage thrillers with a touch of intrigue and a lot of atmosphere, even if they're a bit on the cheesy side as well.


----------



## Maarten (Sep 6, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> I feel like I have a very specific taste in horror movies, I would say about 95% of horror movies either dont phase me, come off as cheesy, or are just plain meh, but then that 5% of amazing horror movies make it one of my favorite genres. I feel like for me it all comes down to the setup. Jump scares feel cheap when they're just thrown in and a lot of movies tend to use the same devices or plot format that is always so predictable. Some of my favorite horror movies are ones that do the setup fantastically well (The Babadook, Hereditary, It Follows). If anyone has any recommendations of their favorites I would love to check them out! The past few I found on amazon or netflix were mildly disappointing.


In addition to the already mentioned classics, did you check out the Netflix-series Black Summer season 1 and 2? I think it's an absolutely fantastic show, and in a lot of aspects, very different, than other zombie apocalypse shows. Moody, tense, serious. Stunning visuals. Gamevibe, Fast, andreline inducing, no bullshit back stories.


----------



## Maarten (Sep 6, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> I feel like I have a very specific taste in horror movies, I would say about 95% of horror movies either dont phase me, come off as cheesy, or are just plain meh, but then that 5% of amazing horror movies make it one of my favorite genres. I feel like for me it all comes down to the setup. Jump scares feel cheap when they're just thrown in and a lot of movies tend to use the same devices or plot format that is always so predictable. Some of my favorite horror movies are ones that do the setup fantastically well (The Babadook, Hereditary, It Follows). If anyone has any recommendations of their favorites I would love to check them out! The past few I found on amazon or netflix were mildly disappointing.


More found footage pearls:
- Creep (2014)
- Creep 2 (2017)
Brilliant acting by the lead character. Excellent psychological thrillers.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 6, 2021)

Audition.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 6, 2021)

Of course I forgot Alien which is ostensibly a haunted house in space. Brilliant score by Goldsmith.


----------



## Jish (Sep 6, 2021)

Maarten said:


> no bullshit back stories.


Man that would make one lovely t-shirt, or pretty much anything those four words could fit on. Perfect.

Three that come to mind: Session 9 - really there isn't enough horror centered around people doing regular ass jobs/labor and just maybe that's because of how soul crushing the real thing tends to be. Many think it's been overrated in recent years, but it still works well on a psychological aspect. 

Event Horizon- the ship in that film is likely one of the most sinister entities ever portrayed in a Hollywood big-budget movie. Supposedly it had Alien 3 ala initial test screenings with audience participants becoming ill or just walking out- damn shame the cut/extended footage was lost to misfortune in a Transylvanian salt mine- really. Can't make this stuff up.

Lastly Tobe Hooper's 'Funhouse' from 81' always freaked me the fuck out.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 6, 2021)

_Nomads_ also haunts me. There is a lot of tension of spying on evil and has he been discovered?

Which reminds me of the scariest scene in film for me--in Cocoon, of all movies. It's when Guttenberg's character is spying on an alien, through a hole in a wall or something, and then the alien at one point swings about and stares directly at him. It shuddered me for some reason--I think the most physical reaction I've had to a scene in film (alongside a spit-take I did at the theater watching Something About Mary, when the guy said, "We've got a bleeder." I got slurpy on some people near me).

Also from my childhood, Altered States left a mark. I don't think it is probably a great film (have not seen it since then), but the concept stuck with me and comes back to me now and then.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 6, 2021)

Oh, I had a similar reaction when watching Cape Fear when Nolte's character was spying on De Niro's character in an alley area and gets discovered. Spying on something dangerous and getting discovered really gets to me, I guess.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 6, 2021)

Not much of a horror fan; but, the one movie I paid to see was The Shining. Brilliant.

Then Twin Peaks (TV series) was sublime in its re-cast of Penderecki's Threnody for The Victims of Hiroshima. Used in Part 8 (season 3 I think) in the nuclear bomb scene; quite unsettling music + filmography; but, that's the point. 

The link has since been taken down but this is the original sans film:


----------



## Laddy (Sep 6, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Horror was never really my thing, at least not in a traditional sense. I prefer the elements of horror in other genres, especially in thrillers and SF. My all-time favorites are probably "Alien" and "The Thing". I used to love "The Excorcist" in the past, but not so much anymore. "Jaws" and "Halloween" are also amongst the rare horror-oriented films that I rewatch on a regular basis.
> 
> I have relatively recently "fallen in love" with the work of Dario Argento (and some other Giallo directors), especially the films from his "Animals" trilogy that feature music by Ennio Morricone. As a true escapist, I generally like vintage thrillers with a touch of intrigue and a lot of atmosphere, even if they're a bit on the cheesy side as well.


Yes, even if his movies often have lots of silly/cheesy elements, there are so many atmospheric images, bits of music and dreamlike settings that just speaks to me. Some favorites are Suspiria, Inferno (nice K Emerson soundtrack!) and Opera.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 6, 2021)

Jish said:


> Event Horizon- the ship in that film is likely one of the most sinister entities ever portrayed in a Hollywood big-budget movie. Supposedly it had Alien 3 ala initial test screenings with audience participants becoming ill or just walking out- damn shame the cut/extended footage was lost to misfortune in a Transylvanian salt mine- really. Can't make this stuff up.



I had the pleasure watching that movie when I was still rather young, without knowing anything about it, not even that it's gonna be a horror movie. Amazing experience! 

Pandorum is pretty good too imho, but after Event Horizon a lot of these movies seem a little stale in comparison.


----------



## zoixx (Sep 6, 2021)

Great thread, thanks for all the tips. 

Horror movies are a favorite. They are in a sense uncomplicated movies where you can just enjoy the creativity of the monster and lore, the murders and so on.


----------



## Jish (Sep 6, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I had the pleasure watching that movie when I was still rather young, without knowing anything about it, not even that it's gonna be a horror movie. Amazing experience!
> 
> Pandorum is pretty good too imho, but after Event Horizon a lot of these movies seem a little stale in comparison.


My first viewing experience was very similar as well- on VHS shortly after it was released. I don't care at all for the majority of PWS Anderson's work, but he kind of outdid himself on that film. Listened to some of the veterans on set as well and it really paid off. Second best 'haunted house in space' to date.

The truth is, instead of making a spinoff TV show of the original Event Horizon (supposedly) it would have been far more interesting to have turned David Ward's original concept of _Alien 3 _into a condensed one season miniseries.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 6, 2021)

Some of my favs in no particular order...
AUDITION Takashi Miike
POSSESSION Andrzej Zulawski
ROSEMARY'S BABY, REPULSION, THE TENANT Roman Polanski
THE SHINING Stanley Kubrick
BLACK SUNDAY Mario Bava
SUSPIRIA Dario Argento
TETSUO: The Iron Man Shinya Tsukamoto
BEGOTTEN E. Elias Merhige
NOSFERATU F.W. Murnau
DR CALIGARI Robert Wiene
PSYCHO Hitchcock
WERCKMEISTER HARMONIES Bela Tarr
HOUR OF THE WOLF Ingmar Bergman


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 7, 2021)

The director of one of my favorite zombie movies "Train To Busan" is releasing a Netflix show Sept 9th called Hellbound, Im excited to say the least. Train To Busan was amazing, if you havent watched it Id definitely recommend! It's not your typical horror, my wife cried at the end (I'll admit I did too my first time watching lol)


----------



## cuttime (Sep 10, 2021)

Another to add: Just re-watched Bill Paxton's "Frailty" On amazon Prime.


----------

